
Android 11 Released - sshroot
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2020/09/android11-final-release.html
======
woliveirajr
> Native image decoder - New NDK APIs let apps decode and encode images (such
> as JPEG, PNG, WebP) from native code for graphics or post processing, while
> retaining a smaller APK size since you don’t need to bundle an external
> library.

I don't get a good feeling when it says it'll be small.

seems that corner cases will be left behind

